# NKPS "Ye Ole Crow" 2014



## Ninja Kitten (Feb 4, 2014)

For years we passed..for years we waited..for the grace of the good lord we welcome you into...

"Ye Old Crow"​














































































We visited this little treasure both solo...above is a mix of both our pics..i hope you enjoy this little beauty ​


----------



## krela (Feb 4, 2014)

Embrocation, what a great word.

This place feels really oppressive from your photos. Is that the processing or is it really dank and claustrophobic?


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Feb 4, 2014)

krela said:


> Embrocation, what a great word.
> 
> This place feels really oppressive from your photos. Is that the processing or is it really dank and claustrophobic?



its not claustrophobic,,but it does have a very suppressed feeling throughout the whole place..


----------



## MrDan (Feb 4, 2014)

Another cracking place, I don't know how you guys keep pulling these out of your sleeves.
Is it bad that I mis-read that as 'The Lord is my Shepherd, I shall not wank'?


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 4, 2014)

Love the lighting in here, like everyone's said, so oppressive, but beautiful! 
Stunning photos as usual!


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 4, 2014)

This is stunning, love the thrupenny bits!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 4, 2014)

Awesome what a treasure trove,superb images.


----------



## Catmandoo (Feb 4, 2014)

Woooooooaw! Nice find.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Feb 4, 2014)

when you guys post, i am scared to click on the link, cos i know it's going to blow me away, and send me on a guilt trip for my lack of urbex effort...

stunning pics as per usual guys. (hurry up and take some crap ones to make the rest of us feel better)


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Feb 4, 2014)

shot_in_the_dark said:


> when you guys post, i am scared to click on the link, cos i know it's going to blow me away, and send me on a guilt trip for my lack of urbex effort...
> 
> stunning pics as per usual guys. (hurry up and take some crap ones to make the rest of us feel better)



that is such a lovely thing to say thankyou so much..i hope you carry on enjoying our adventures..we have lots coming up


----------



## Badger (Feb 4, 2014)

Great. I really like the washstand with the clock above it & the TV's are great too. Really nice, really inspirational.


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 4, 2014)

What a place  love the mix of photos


----------



## skankypants (Feb 4, 2014)

Another belter!!...well done both..


----------



## Little Panda (Feb 4, 2014)

What an incredible find. It is like those pictures of Rodinsky's Room. Love the mushrooms growing through the floor.

What happened here? How could it have been left for so long?

I moved slowly though your pictures savouring each one and terrified in case there was going to be a skeleton in the chair or bed.

Really, really good.


----------



## LittleOz (Feb 4, 2014)

Looks a great location (yet again) and I love your processing on this set. Not too much fisheye either


----------



## chazman (Feb 5, 2014)

thats a top set.well done as always


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 5, 2014)

Another exceptional glimpse into the wonderful world of the abandonment and the forgotten. Picture perfect aceness!


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 6, 2014)

Very, very nice indeed!


----------



## smiler (Feb 6, 2014)

Gorgeous, Loved it, Many Thanks.


----------



## antonymes (Feb 6, 2014)

F***ing lovely!


----------



## Pixcypants (Feb 7, 2014)

These photos are lovely really captured the atmosphere. I feel like I'm looking back years ago.
Well done 
Ovelyfind


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Feb 7, 2014)

Totally surreal!! What a great job you've done of recording this fantastic place. Love it. While I was looking at the photographs, 'Porcelain' by Moby was playing on the radio and it seemed to fit perfectly


----------



## jmcjnr (Feb 7, 2014)

The way you went about that place and the way you recorded it deserves a huge thank-you.
I would not have had the bottle to look in a cupboard or under a bed there. Thanks again. Jim


----------



## goldfish147 (Feb 7, 2014)

Wonderful location and great photography!


----------



## joanne_v (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow. I still can't believe places like that still exist and are totally untouched. Amazing find!


----------



## cheesecrisps (Feb 7, 2014)

Stunning thank you


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow!! Amazing shots, awesome find! Bloody good show!


----------



## NakedEye (Feb 8, 2014)

A veritable feast of magic...these are the types of places we all look for and take your breath away when you find them...I pray it remains a secret and stays like this, a glimpse into a by gone era....full to the brim of cherished personal items. I imagine in 100 years time abandoned houses won't be the same, as photographing a micro chip which pretty much does everything for you wont have the same photogenic magic....thanks NK for posting this beauty, I don't mind admitting to being slightly envious of you but gloriously happy you shared it and allowed us to have a peek inside. Would love to see exteriors but understand why you haven't posted any, maybe i'll stumble across it...who knows!


----------



## fannyadams (Feb 8, 2014)

Oooh...love the 3rd shot of the embrocation and other bottles! Fabulous, thanx


----------



## perjury saint (Feb 19, 2014)

*Ta very much for all the nice comments guys... *


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 19, 2014)

Brilliant photos,brilliant place..one day I will get my photos as stunning as this.


----------



## sonyes (Feb 20, 2014)

Gorgeous place, and beautiful shots......although I do find myself itching a lot when I look at them  lol


----------



## Pipsmith83 (Feb 25, 2014)

Does anyone know anything about this place and why it got left as it is?


----------



## scribble (Feb 25, 2014)

I've not been on here for months and I come back to find this! What else have I missed? This is exquisite.


----------



## holywood (Mar 1, 2014)

Excellent photographs. Great work guys & girls. A piece of history we can see before its lost for ever. Thank you.


----------



## wombles (Mar 1, 2014)

One word, perfection! Perfect location, perfect camerawork with perfect capturing of the atmosphere! a true treasure! encapsulating someones life in pictures! Simply a wonderful explore and tasteful documentation! I doff my hat to you!


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 1, 2014)

Pipsmith83 said:


> Does anyone know anything about this place and why it got left as it is?



*Sorry... Not a clue! *


----------



## antonymes (Mar 5, 2014)

Sadly all gone now...


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 5, 2014)

antonymes said:


> Sadly all gone now...



*Unfortunately, I think youre right!! *


----------



## Pilot (Mar 5, 2014)

It really is as if time just stopped here one day. I love the immediacy of the images - the threepenny bits tumbling from the purse - the pictures in the child's satchel. 

This is beautifully shot, and sets the standard amazingly high. Thank you very much for sharing this.


----------



## antonymes (Mar 6, 2014)

perjury saint said:


> *Unfortunately, I think youre right!! *



Indeed. Shame, as I fancied a trip back. I completely missed that loft space


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 6, 2014)

Gone ...aaaarrrgghh all that way only to see a car pull up behind a white van and trailer and the front door wide open !!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 6, 2014)

Mars Lander said:


> Gone ...aaaarrrgghh all that way only to see a car pull up behind a white van and trailer and the front door wide open !!



Decades ago the first sign that there was something interesting down that long over grown driveway, could be the sight of the crane and wrecking ball trundling along under the trees.In many cases these large country houses were demolished with the interiors full of furnishings etc. I was introduced to 'sticking my nose in' by a family friend who dealt in antiques and would travel to these sites to buy interesting 'stuff' off the demolition crew, before it went on the bonfire. As a young teenager I used to imagine that I was the last person to see those rooms. 

I think that this thought should be at the back of any person exploring a completely new find that is really interesting. Ensuring that their report and photographs really do the old place justice - just incase a sinkhole swallows the place up next day! I am of an age where the really good and comprehensive report will satisfy all my needs - I have no desire to see for myself, but can see others need to see it for themselves. However a bloody good, accurate report will record everything in detail - just incase the white van is on its way and this prevents latecomers getting their actuality fix.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 7, 2014)

Just seen this place on in the Daily Mail online. 
Poor place is going to get trashed now


----------



## krela (Mar 7, 2014)

Stealthstar79 said:


> Just seen this place on in the Daily Mail online.
> Poor place is going to get trashed now



I guess you haven't read the whole thread then...


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 7, 2014)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Decades ago the first sign that there was something interesting down that long over grown driveway, could be the sight of the crane and wrecking ball trundling along under the trees.In many cases these large country houses were demolished with the interiors full of furnishings etc. I was introduced to 'sticking my nose in' by a family friend who dealt in antiques and would travel to these sites to buy interesting 'stuff' off the demolition crew, before it went on the bonfire. As a young teenager I used to imagine that I was the last person to see those rooms.
> 
> I think that this thought should be at the back of any person exploring a completely new find that is really interesting. Ensuring that their report and photographs really do the old place justice - just incase a sinkhole swallows the place up next day! I am of an age where the really good and comprehensive report will satisfy all my needs - I have no desire to see for myself, but can see others need to see it for themselves. However a bloody good, accurate report will record everything in detail - just incase the white van is on its way and this prevents latecomers getting their actuality fix.



Not sure where I fit in with that one , but each to their own I guess. :goofy:

...anyway moving on this was crow last weekend , getting _*rinsed*_ it appears. So if any one's planning on going it might not be, as was.


----------



## tad102 (Mar 8, 2014)

just read the online article about this house, amazing photography


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 8, 2014)

Stealthstar79 said:


> Just seen this place on in the Daily Mail online.
> Poor place is going to get trashed now



*Yep... Dan Circa does it again!!!! *


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Mar 9, 2014)

tad102 said:


> just read the online article about this house, amazing photography



unfortunatly the online history is a load of rubbish and simply not correct..he did not pass away in 2009//but oct 2013 ..he was a lovely guy, and i actually sat and had a cuppu with him a few years ago..if you sell to the fail..get it right..


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 9, 2014)

Ninja Kitten said:


> online history is a load of rubbish and simply not correct..he did not pass away in 2009//but oct 2013 ..he was a lovely guy, and i actually sat and had a cuppu with him a few years ago.



I hope you enjoyed the experience as much as I have over the years - stumbling across a rundown habitation that is well off the beaten track one sees it is still occupied, the resident then asking you in for a cuppa and a chat. Those photographs of long dead relatives in uniform or other family members somehow take on a different meaning when a relative hands them to you, rather than being coldly discovered in a pile of detritus lying on a collapsed sideboard. Over the years I met five such people - living in conditions and hardships that are unimaginable in todays world with nary a complaint or recrimination. Their fortitude and acceptance has left a lasting impression on me.


----------



## Kezz44 (Mar 9, 2014)

Loving this!!!


----------



## Sally13 (Mar 9, 2014)

krela said:


> Embrocation, what a great word.
> 
> This place feels really oppressive from your photos. Is that the processing or is it really dank and claustrophobic?



'Embrocation'......Reminds me of that great film (and my fave of all time) 'Withnail & I'! 

Amazing place and great photos!!


----------



## Sally13 (Mar 11, 2014)

Found this AOL link on this wonderful old place today! 

http://money.aol.co.uk/2014/03/07/c...l2|sec1_lnk1&pLid=248992#!slide=endcard183791

Did you come across any ghosts when you were there?? :shocked::twitcy:


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 15, 2014)

Sally13 said:


> Found this AOL link on this wonderful old place today!
> 
> http://money.aol.co.uk/2014/03/07/c...l2|sec1_lnk1&pLid=248992#!slide=endcard183791
> 
> Did you come across any ghosts when you were there?? :shocked::twitcy:



*'Locals say they often see lights flickering on and off in the property so many believe the property to be haunted'!!?? Errr, NO... Thatll be the ole fella who LIVES there!! MORE MEDIA B**LOCKS!!*


----------



## antonymes (Mar 15, 2014)

perjury saint said:


> *'Locals say they often see lights flickering on and off in the property so many believe the property to be haunted'!!?? Errr, NO... Thatll be the ole fella who LIVES there!! MORE MEDIA B**LOCKS!!*



Hahahahaha!!! Ghosts don't need lights!!!!


----------



## krela (Mar 15, 2014)

Presumably you mean lived there?

Otherwise why are people invading an occupied house?


----------



## ashutchy (Mar 15, 2014)

Or perhaps it's the torchlight from the urban explorers this place has hosted?


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Mar 16, 2014)

Fantastic Report. An Absolute Visual Delight. I For One, Adore your Processing. Great Work.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Mar 16, 2014)

krela said:


> Presumably you mean lived there?
> 
> Otherwise why are people invading an occupied house?



the papers quoted that it has been empty since 2009 and that it was haunted as folk see lights flickering on and off...he actually passed away in october 2013...so ide imagine the lights flickering as PS said...was him in his little house.


----------



## krela (Mar 16, 2014)

You know what they say... "Never let the truth get in the way of a good story"


----------



## Dani1978 (Mar 20, 2014)

A truly stunning set of pics. What a wonderful find!


----------

